# BBW Body Idiosyncrasies



## Fat.n.sassy (Sep 8, 2009)

I'd like to hear from women about things like perspiration (heavy), belly apron jiggle, under belly 'burps', etc... 

Do we all have certain shared experience as large ladies or is it all individual?


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Sep 8, 2009)

I guess I'll be the 1st one to reply. I mentioned belly apron burps and perspiration, they are things that I experience. Hairstyles and make-up are challenging to me due to heavy perspiration. I probably don't have to explain the belly apron burps.


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 8, 2009)

I used to have a LOT of trouble with a sweaty face and scalp. Even in cool weather, the sweat would literally pour off my head and face in rivulets during any level of physical activity. I wouldn't be overexerted or out of breath, just really sweaty. I remember going to a supermarket and the sweating started right after I walked in, and by the time I got to the checkout line it was so bad, that the cashier asked if I was having a heart attack or something and needed them to call an ambulance. After that, I started carrying a couple soft old cotton handkerchiefs with me wherever I went to be able to mop the sweat up. It seems like it had something to do with PCOS because once I got my hormones and insulin resistance under control, it wasn't quite so bad anymore. 

Now, it's better, and I have also amassed a stack of cotton handkerchiefs to take care of it and keep some in my purse, some in my car, some in my husband's car. But the strange part, it is only ever off my head and face. The rest of my body is almost completely sweat-free. Even when I am outside in 90+ degree temperatures. Weird. 

Tracy


----------



## annabellethecat (Sep 9, 2009)

Fat.n.sassy said:


> I'd like to hear from women about things like perspiration (heavy), belly apron jiggle, under belly 'burps', etc...
> 
> Do we all have certain shared experience as large ladies or is it all individual?



I have a lot of trouble with sweating,especially because I live in a desert climate where it can reach 114 in the summer. My worst trouble spots are under my breasts and my panties area, sorry if TMI:blush: I try to cope by going braless at home amd changing into dry panties when needed.


----------



## kayrae (Sep 9, 2009)

This thread makes me laugh. Specifically because I have recently realized that I am a sweaty person. I just happen to not sweat profusely because I live in SF, a city that's hardly ever hot. Take me out of this city and I sweat like crazy, especially the back of my legs. It can get embarrassing when I'm sitting down because the chair I'm sitting on gets wet. I'm self-conscious about that.


----------



## Tracii (Sep 9, 2009)

The only place I sweat is under my bewbs but only when its "as hot a July jam" outside. when saying that pronounce July as JOOO LIE.Thats how we say it in the not so deep south.


----------



## Teleute (Sep 9, 2009)

kayrae said:


> This thread makes me laugh. Specifically because I have recently realized that I am a sweaty person. I just happen to not sweat profusely because I live in SF, a city that's hardly ever hot. Take me out of this city and I sweat like crazy, especially the back of my legs. It can get embarrassing when I'm sitting down because the chair I'm sitting on gets wet. I'm self-conscious about that.



omg, me too! I have developed this technique of pivoting slightly as I get up from a chair so that my jeans slide along the wetness and wipe it away, so that I don't leave chairs looking like I've peed on them or something :blush:


----------



## Tracii (Sep 9, 2009)

EWWWWWWWW.But really funny Teleute


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Sep 9, 2009)

Tracyarts said:


> I used to have a LOT of trouble with a sweaty face and scalp. Even in cool weather, the sweat would literally pour off my head and face in rivulets during any level of physical activity. I wouldn't be overexerted or out of breath, just really sweaty. I remember going to a supermarket and the sweating started right after I walked in, and by the time I got to the checkout line it was so bad, that the cashier asked if I was having a heart attack or something and needed them to call an ambulance. After that, I started carrying a couple soft old cotton handkerchiefs with me wherever I went to be able to mop the sweat up. It seems like it had something to do with PCOS because once I got my hormones and insulin resistance under control, it wasn't quite so bad anymore.
> 
> Now, it's better, and I have also amassed a stack of cotton handkerchiefs to take care of it and keep some in my purse, some in my car, some in my husband's car. But the strange part, it is only ever off my head and face. The rest of my body is almost completely sweat-free. Even when I am outside in 90+ degree temperatures. Weird.
> 
> Tracy



That is EXACTLY where I sweat too! Hmmm....my diabetes isn't very well controlled. I guess I'd better keep up with it. It is comforting to know your situation was resolved. Thanks!


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Sep 9, 2009)

annabellethecat said:


> I have a lot of trouble with sweating,especially because I live in a desert climate where it can reach 114 in the summer. My worst trouble spots are under my breasts and my panties area, sorry if TMI:blush: I try to cope by going braless at home amd changing into dry panties when needed.



Girl, I could NOT live where you are! Houston liked to have killed me growing up and it didn't get much over the 90s. Thanks for your input. Not much is TMI for me, so don't worry.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Sep 9, 2009)

kayrae said:


> This thread makes me laugh. Specifically because I have recently realized that I am a sweaty person. I just happen to not sweat profusely because I live in SF, a city that's hardly ever hot. Take me out of this city and I sweat like crazy, especially the back of my legs. It can get embarrassing when I'm sitting down because the chair I'm sitting on gets wet. I'm self-conscious about that.



Hmmm, I wouldn't have thought SF was not hot. Is it humid as well, being near the water?


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Sep 9, 2009)

Tracii said:


> The only place I sweat is under my bewbs but only when its "as hot a July jam" outside. when saying that pronounce July as JOOO LIE.Thats how we say it in the not so deep south.



Yep, I guess the 'under there's' can be an issue! LOL! Also, I do agree, Jooo Lie is the "correct" pronunciation.  Do ya'll also say CEEE ment? I now live in Vermont and boy do I get flack for that!


----------



## Teleute (Sep 9, 2009)

Tracii said:


> EWWWWWWWW.But really funny Teleute



I know, I know... :blush::blush::blush: It really is kinda gross. I try to go for fabric-covered chairs to minimize it... hard plastic ones are the worst!


----------



## Tracy (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a problem with sweating. I sweat when no one else does. It can be 50 degrees out and I'm still sweating. I never wear a coat or long sleeves because I stay so hot and sweaty. I guess I'm just one Hot Momma!


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 10, 2009)

I just want to say a big old DITTO to the sweat thing! Gosh I HATE it!! I take the subway daily and it's hot in there to boot so that on top of my sweating problem....well by the time I get to my destination my makeup is usually off! I started taking the express bus because of this lol. But you all make me wonder if it's something I need to get checked. I'm not diabetic (as far as I know) But I haven't been a the Dr. in a few years so I think it's time. I am going to look into it.

Anyway....another idiosyncrasy if you will is chafing. I HATE it- major ouch! I try to wear shorts under skirts/dresses to stop it- or wear em with a pair of leggings.


----------



## rainyday (Sep 10, 2009)

On really hot sweaty days I find wearing a thin cotton sports bra under my regular bra helps. It acts like a liner to wick away sweat and prevents underboob rashiness. You have to find just the right one to use though so it doesn't mess with the shape of your bra.


----------



## annabellethecat (Sep 11, 2009)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> I just want to say a big old DITTO to the sweat thing! Gosh I HATE it!! I take the subway daily and it's hot in there to boot so that on top of my sweating problem....well by the time I get to my destination my makeup is usually off! I started taking the express bus because of this lol. But you all make me wonder if it's something I need to get checked. I'm not diabetic (as far as I know) But I haven't been a the Dr. in a few years so I think it's time. I am going to look into it.
> 
> Anyway....another idiosyncrasy if you will is chafing. I HATE it- major ouch! I try to wear shorts under skirts/dresses to stop it- or wear em with a pair of leggings.



Ouch chafing hurts bad. I use that Monistat Glide gel stuff on my thighs, and it does help. When I wear a dress or skirt I like to wear these funny underwear that goes to my knees that look like something out of Little House on the Prairie, but they stop that horrible chafing. I bought them at vermontcountrystore.com


----------



## dcoyote (Sep 12, 2009)

I get a bit of chafing too! It's just this little spot on my inner thighs.

I don't sweat much though. In fact, I tend to get cold easily.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 12, 2009)

It's hard to pick out idiosyncrasies since I'm so use to being fat. 

I have a hard time with some shoes because the bridge of my foot (best way to describe it is the thickness from the bottom of my foot to the top of my foot) is fat/thick. Any dress shoes that come up too far on the top of my foot just don't fit. My feet aren't wide, just fat.

I also can't sleep on my back. It feels like my boobs are going to smother me. (is that TMI?)

I sweat easily, but I blame it on the anti-depressants. I was fine until I started taking them. A small price to pay really...


----------



## Teleute (Sep 12, 2009)

Heh, I get that with shoes as well.... which is really annoying because I LOVE heels, but so many of them just aren't made to accomodate my chubby feet. The boob-smothering used to happen to me when I was skinnier too, so that might be just a big boobs problem... I find that if I sleep on my back slightly reclined, using a wedge pillow or something, it's not a problem. Yay gravity! I'm a natural side-sleeper, but my big ol' hips make that painful a lot too.


----------



## msbard90 (Sep 13, 2009)

I tend to get a lot of chafing where the underwire of my bra touches my side under my arm. I have a lot of extra fat around there, so my braw inevitably digs in to my skin there and chafes it really bad. I also have to tuck in my blouse at work and that leads to me sweating profusely under my belly, so much so that it sometimes wets my panties. (TMI?? Sorry...) Oh, the joys of being a fat girl!


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 13, 2009)

The boob problem...don't have that so much since for a fatty I have relatively small boobs lol  Sometimes I really wish they were bigger so I seemed more in proportion with my tummy and bottom half, but then I remember how I LOVE sleeping flat on my stomach- face smooched into the pillow- and I take it back. I would be so uncomfortable if I couldn't sleep like that- actually a lot of people thing I sleep funny and ask me 'OMG how do you sleep like that with out suffocating??' but I love it LOL....sorry....randomness lol


----------



## QueenB (Sep 13, 2009)

Teleute said:


> omg, me too! I have developed this technique of pivoting slightly as I get up from a chair so that my jeans slide along the wetness and wipe it away, so that I don't leave chairs looking like I've peed on them or something :blush:



i do the exact same thing hahah :blush:


----------



## Buttah (Sep 13, 2009)

Teleute said:


> I know, I know... :blush::blush::blush: It really is kinda gross. I try to go for fabric-covered chairs to minimize it... hard plastic ones are the worst!



chile! that happens to me too!! especially when i was in grade school. i would sliiiiiiide outta my chair . some folks notice, some didn't


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Sep 13, 2009)

rainyday said:


> On really hot sweaty days I find wearing a thin cotton sports bra under my regular bra helps. It acts like a liner to wick away sweat and prevents underboob rashiness. You have to find just the right one to use though so it doesn't mess with the shape of your bra.



Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Sep 13, 2009)

luscious_lulu said:


> It's hard to pick out idiosyncrasies since I'm so use to being fat.
> 
> I have a hard time with some shoes because the bridge of my foot (best way to describe it is the thickness from the bottom of my foot to the top of my foot) is fat/thick. Any dress shoes that come up too far on the top of my foot just don't fit. My feet aren't wide, just fat.
> 
> ...


I was sweating lllllooooong before I started antidepressant.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 14, 2009)

I sweat, too. Lately I've been getting a rash in the crease of my neck and I think it's because of sweating at night with no ventilation to the fold. 

Well, it's better today. :happy:


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Sep 25, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> I sweat, too. Lately I've been getting a rash in the crease of my neck and I think it's because of sweating at night with no ventilation to the fold.
> 
> Well, it's better today. :happy:



That'll often happen to me if I go to bed with my hair wet.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 25, 2009)

Fat.n.sassy said:


> That'll often happen to me if I go to bed with my hair wet.



Hmmm. Thanks for the info, sassy. I do sometimes go to bed with wet hair. Maybe this'll help.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Sep 25, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Hmmm. Thanks for the info, sassy. I do sometimes go to bed with wet hair. Maybe this'll help.




The times I go to bed with wet hair, I put a dry towel over my pillow.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Sep 25, 2009)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> The times I go to bed with wet hair, I put a dry towel over my pillow.



Yep, I'm with ya' but my towel always ends up on the floor! LOL!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 26, 2009)

Another sweatee (or er, :doh here. 

I turn on my fans right before I hop in the shower so that I have a breeze while getting dressed, or else I'll be a sweaty mess. Under my second chin, my back rolls, the backs of my knees, under my tummy - everywhere gets a lil juicy. 

I'm almost always hot - just a regular ole' fireball!


----------



## tinkerbell (Sep 26, 2009)

ugh, I get that butt sweat thing on chairs all the time too. I hate that!


----------



## Sangria_girluk (Sep 26, 2009)

my pants (trousers) creep up my legs as I walk, as my thighs rub together and sort of gather up the material. I have to sort of plie to get the trousers to drop down again.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 26, 2009)

This is more of an annoyance than anything. 
Because of my tummy, coupled with my height of just under 5'1" I have this thing where I rub on counters lol.

When I wash the dishes, if I get a little over-enthusiastic with the water sloshing I end up wet under my boobs from pressing on the counter Makes me giggle but damn it is a pain sometimes!


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm not sure if this has anything to do with being bigger, but it's something that bothers me! My hands and feet are constantly cold. The rest of me can be burning up, but my hands and feet (usually my feet are really bad) are freezing cold. I have no clue why.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 26, 2009)

Fluffy51888 said:


> I'm not sure if this has anything to do with being bigger, but it's something that bothers me! My hands and feet are constantly cold. The rest of me can be burning up, but my hands and feet (usually my feet are really bad) are freezing cold. I have no clue why.



Ha, me too! Hate it in the winter time


----------



## steely (Sep 27, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> This is more of an annoyance than anything.
> Because of my tummy, coupled with my height of just under 5'1" I have this thing where I rub on counters lol.
> 
> When I wash the dishes, if I get a little over-enthusiastic with the water sloshing I end up wet under my boobs from pressing on the counter Makes me giggle but damn it is a pain sometimes!



I'm 5'10" and this exact same thing happens to me, LOL. I walk away like I've just had a shower. It is a pain.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 27, 2009)

steely said:


> I'm 5'10" and this exact same thing happens to me, LOL. I walk away like I've just had a shower. It is a pain.



Ha, I knew it couldn't only be me. To top it off, have to be careful if grubby fingers haven't left any surprises on the edge of the counter for the same reason. My belly is sure to pick it up, either that or I will have to start walking around sticking my butt out further than it already does....on purpose lol


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 27, 2009)

Fluffy51888 said:


> I'm not sure if this has anything to do with being bigger, but it's something that bothers me! My hands and feet are constantly cold. The rest of me can be burning up, but my hands and feet (usually my feet are really bad) are freezing cold. I have no clue why.



It's probably Raynaud's Syndrome. I have it and my nose also goes cold.

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/raynauds-disease/DS00433/DSECTION=symptoms


----------



## tinkerbell (Sep 27, 2009)

My feet are like that too. They've always been that way though. They are always cold and clammy. You'd think if they were cold, they wouldn't be sweaty, but they are.


----------



## NemoVolo (Sep 27, 2009)

I sweat a lot, too, mostly under my boobs and my lip  and I got this "feminine deodorant" to spray on the nether regions to stop that from sweating, because wet panties are gross (IMHO). Also, the waistband of my pants get damp from my tummy. 

Chafing, oh god. I went to England and Scotland two summers ago, and I don't know if it was just our tour guide, but he walked _so freaking fast_. I was easily the shortest, fattest one, and the place my thighs rubbed were covered in red, angry blisters. I had to gently pat straight on so as not to rub them raw again. I limped a lot 

My roommate right now is insane, though, and turns off the A/C when it's still getting up to 102. She also likes keeping it like 85 in our apartment, and I'm just like "Ugh, no, low heat tolerance. I will pay the extra, just please at least keep it 80." even though back home we always had it at like 78. The other day, it got up to 90 in our apartment before I realized she turned it off. And she was perfectly fine!  Stupid Fresno.

My hands and feet used to get so cold, but I never really noticed it. It was usually my parents that were like "OMG YOUR FEET ARE FREEZING! PUT ON SOCKS!" which I never did. That just made them hot and sweaty :doh: 

(Sorry, some of these smilies are kind of adorable.)


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Sep 27, 2009)

luscious_lulu said:


> It's probably Raynaud's Syndrome. I have it and my nose also goes cold.
> 
> http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/raynauds-disease/DS00433/DSECTION=symptoms





Thank you for this info! I will check it out and see if I have any of the symptoms. Do you take medicine for it, or is it treatable with other methods?


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 28, 2009)

Fluffy51888 said:


> Thank you for this info! I will check it out and see if I have any of the symptoms. Do you take medicine for it, or is it treatable with other methods?



There is not much they can do about it. I just live with it.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Oct 2, 2009)

Fat.n.sassy said:


> I guess I'll be the 1st one to reply. I mentioned belly apron burps and perspiration, they are things that I experience. Hairstyles and make-up are challenging to me due to heavy perspiration. I probably don't have to explain the belly apron burps.




I notice no one talked (wrote) about the dreaded 'belly burp'. It may just be me! <cringes> Usually when I'm walking up the concrete steps to my house, my belly will shift and make this 'fart' noise. (hmmm...maybe that should go in the confessions thread!:blush:LOL!)


----------



## Teleute (Oct 2, 2009)

It's not just you! I don't get it (I just don't have much belly overhang), but my grandmother and several of my aunts get that pretty regularly. It's actually kind of a running joke at the women's table at family gatherings, heh.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Feb 11, 2010)

Tracyarts said:


> I used to have a LOT of trouble with a sweaty face and scalp. Even in cool weather, the sweat would literally pour off my head and face in rivulets during any level of physical activity. I wouldn't be overexerted or out of breath, just really sweaty. I remember going to a supermarket and the sweating started right after I walked in, and by the time I got to the checkout line it was so bad, that the cashier asked if I was having a heart attack or something and needed them to call an ambulance. After that, I started carrying a couple soft old cotton handkerchiefs with me wherever I went to be able to mop the sweat up. It seems like it had something to do with PCOS because once I got my hormones and insulin resistance under control, it wasn't quite so bad anymore.
> 
> Now, it's better, and I have also amassed a stack of cotton handkerchiefs to take care of it and keep some in my purse, some in my car, some in my husband's car. But the strange part, it is only ever off my head and face. The rest of my body is almost completely sweat-free. Even when I am outside in 90+ degree temperatures. Weird.
> 
> Tracy



What you described about the supermarket is exactly the same for me. Although it is often my neck as well, but mostly face and scalp.


----------



## lozonloz (Feb 12, 2010)

NemoVolo said:


> I sweat a lot, too, mostly under my boobs and my lip  and I got this "feminine deodorant" to spray on the nether regions to stop that from sweating, because wet panties are gross (IMHO). Also, the waistband of my pants get damp from my tummy.
> 
> Chafing, oh god. I went to England and Scotland two summers ago, and I don't know if it was just our tour guide, but he walked _so freaking fast_. I was easily the shortest, fattest one, and the place my thighs rubbed were covered in red, angry blisters. I had to gently pat straight on so as not to rub them raw again. I limped a lot
> 
> ...



I HATE CHAFING!

This is why I almost never wear skirts, even in high temperatures. I end up walking like a duck half the time.

Seriously, people who have never had chafing just from walking do NOT get it when you say you cant go further. Conversation whilst walking down the beach in my swimsuit and a sarong trying to find a place to have lunch (cos apparently all the ones right next to us werent just right) with one of my friends on holiday follows:

"You can't be tired already? I know you're fat but jeez..."
"It's not that I'm tired, it's that I'm not wearing trousers cos I didnt think we'd be going far."
"You're self concious about not wearing trousers? You don't look that bad."
"...No, it's because I'm chafing."
"So? It's just another 20 minutes to the end of the beach then we can walk back and pick the best place."
"You do that. I'll wait here." 
"Look, it's just chafing, man up and walk."
"I'm FUCKING BLEEDING! And that's actually coming as a relief because it means there's less friction. I have welts. I'm going to have to cover my legs in aloe vera to walk AT ALL for the REST OF THE DAY."
"Oh come on, you can't bleed from chafing." *walks off*

This particular friend had the key to the place we were staying 

I eventually forgave him after he saw the damage when I was swiming the next day and apologised, but god he had to grovel first.


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 14, 2010)

Fluffy51888 said:


> I'm not sure if this has anything to do with being bigger, but it's something that bothers me! My hands and feet are constantly cold. The rest of me can be burning up, but my hands and feet (usually my feet are really bad) are freezing cold. I have no clue why.



I get cold feet in the winter but I am the opposite with my hands... I always have warm hands... kids love to grab them as they are always warmer then theirs...


----------



## Tau (Feb 14, 2010)

lozonloz said:


> I HATE CHAFING!
> 
> This is why I almost never wear skirts, even in high temperatures. I end up walking like a duck half the time.
> 
> ...



OMG!! I would have bitchslapped him into next week!!  The fact that he's a guy makes it even more blood boiling - its like men who tell women they're period craps can't possibly be that bad. Till you have a womb and inner thighs that rub till they bleed SHUT THE FUCK UP!!! So sorry that happened *hugz you*


----------



## Tau (Feb 14, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> This is more of an annoyance than anything.
> Because of my tummy, coupled with my height of just under 5'1" I have this thing where I rub on counters lol.
> 
> When I wash the dishes, if I get a little over-enthusiastic with the water sloshing I end up wet under my boobs from pressing on the counter Makes me giggle but damn it is a pain sometimes!



LOL! This is why i do the dishes naked.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 14, 2010)

Tau said:


> LOL! This is why i do the dishes naked.



I always get wet right about my belly button....because my belly hits the edge of the counter top when I was dishes. It IS annoying because I still end up wet there even when I try to arch myself back in the middle to avoid it :doh:


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Feb 19, 2010)

lozonloz said:


> I HATE CHAFING!
> 
> This is why I almost never wear skirts, even in high temperatures. I end up walking like a duck half the time.
> 
> ...




Oh, that would SO tick me off. I don't know if it's something I could forgive so easily. This guy doesn't sound like a very good friend to me.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Feb 19, 2010)

Tau said:


> LOL! This is why i do the dishes naked.



Woo Hoo! (I'll bet the snow isn't built up outside your kitchen window like mine though.)


----------



## lozonloz (Feb 20, 2010)

Fat.n.sassy said:


> Oh, that would SO tick me off. I don't know if it's something I could forgive so easily. This guy doesn't sound like a very good friend to me.



Yeah, he really is a good friend most of the time, it's just that I have something of a reputation among my family and friends of being completely crazy. It means that when I'm taking something seriously I have to actually grab them and shake them to make them realise that it's serious. Partly my bad for being weird alot of the time...

Also I have thick skin. So long as someone I care about apologises to me and I can see that they mean it we're good. This guy was fetching and carrying for me all day and must have got me 4 or 5 cocktails from the bar by way of apology. The idiot honestly didnt think there was anything wrong when he marched off...


----------



## bigjmccoy (Mar 1, 2010)

Baby powder is your best friend when it comes to chafing!
And yeah, I'm 5'1 & get wet boobies from doing dishes too! XD


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 1, 2010)

bigjmccoy said:


> Baby powder is your best friend when it comes to chafing!
> And yeah, I'm 5'1 & get wet boobies from doing dishes too! XD



Woo hoo, another for the short and fat brigade :happy:
Welcome to the boards btw!


----------



## bigjmccoy (Mar 2, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Woo hoo, another for the short and fat brigade :happy:
> Welcome to the boards btw!



Thanks! I am glad to be here  Thank og for women's petites, eh?


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Mar 3, 2010)

I forgot to mention something that works for me. Right out of the shower (well, once I can't get electrocuted) I lift my belly one side at a time and use the blow dryer on low, also under the boobs. In summer, after the blow dryer, I use GoldBond powder. (there are generic versions but GoldBond works best)


----------



## lollipops708 (Jun 28, 2011)

Teleute said:


> omg, me too! I have developed this technique of pivoting slightly as I get up from a chair so that my jeans slide along the wetness and wipe it away, so that I don't leave chairs looking like I've peed on them or something :blush:



Haha thats awesome! i do that too XD that or scoot forward a bit before i get up so if anything my butt wipes it up hah


----------



## bbwgatorgirl (Jun 28, 2011)

I get intertrigo pretty bad occasionally. It's basically a rash that stays wet..it's gross, but clears up pretty quick. I get it under my boobs, and under my belly if I forget to dry completely after I shower.


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jun 28, 2011)

I usually don't have a problem with sweating. I stay cold a lot of the time. I DO get night sweats a lot and I hate that.


----------



## Pitch (Jun 29, 2011)

At my size it seems like I should perspire a lot in the heat-- but I don't. I'm not much of a sweater, even when I was blowing glass in 100 degree weather. I'd get less sweaty than the guys at the shop. Seems my 120lbs best friend and I suffered the same exact amount of perspiration in the crushing heat. 

I do occasionally get the burps and slaps though. I have a massive belly, so if I move faster than a trot it's got a mind of it's own.


----------



## Bananaspills (Jul 4, 2011)

I used to be REALLY sweaty when I lived in Greece, more than other people I knew (and I was much smaller then.) I don't sweat so much since moving to the Uk though, heheh! I do get sweaty and chaffed under my boobs and sometimes belly apron though, but I use antiperspirant deodorant there every day now, and it has really elped prevent it.(Plus it's much less obvious than baby bottom cream which I used before! *LOL*)


----------



## Jess87 (Jul 5, 2011)

Teleute said:


> omg, me too! I have developed this technique of pivoting slightly as I get up from a chair so that my jeans slide along the wetness and wipe it away, so that I don't leave chairs looking like I've peed on them or something :blush:



Haha. I do the same thing. Either that or I'll toss my purse on the spot and pretend I'm going through it.


----------



## Kibeth (Jul 10, 2011)

I dont have a very big belly but I feel like I have big thighs and chafing is SUCH an issue for me. It pisses me off cause if I were the spanx that come down to prevent chafing, they wind up being too long for my dress. Its why I love winter.. It keeps it dry and I can wear tights.

I have something like "belly burps" please excuse me if this is a little tmi- but if I am on top during sex i get a little sweaty and my skin will ..stick? to my partner and make this horribly awkward sound. It's just kind of like FUUUUU-


----------



## TheMrs (Jul 11, 2011)

I bet I LOL'd 5x reading this thread. Oh the perils of being a fat chick
Ohio summers are SO SO humid. I have often contemplated moving to the Arctic. I get those beads sweat on my forehead...and my hair will begin to frizz and oh how grumpy that makes me...lol. Sad but true. 
I also noticed when I stood up in a restaurant or something there was always this "steamy" looking triangle where I sat. I just figured I was one hot mama
I find that I appreciate the cooler months more and more. I buy 4-5 can of antiperspirant at a time. I spray the obvious underarms, neck, under boobs & thighs. Makes life much more comfortable.
Thx for everyone sharing! Glad to not feel alone in some of my discomforts.


----------

